
Show HN: Ocus Puzzle – relaxing HTML5 puzzle game - NebulaBytes
http://ocuspuzzle.com
======
plugnburn
Did you even open it in Firefox? Because this is what I see in FF 45:
[http://i.imgur.com/S9A3CbG.png](http://i.imgur.com/S9A3CbG.png)

Definitely not relaxing...

~~~
NebulaBytes
Of course. I was developing it in Firefox and Chrome. That's really strange. I
just checked it in my Firefox - also 45. In linux. Works without any problems.
Sorry, i really don't know what is the issue.

